# Wound Repair



## kandigrl79 (Mar 26, 2008)

If the doctor does not suture a wound, but uses wound adhesive only, can wound repair (12001) be billed?  From what I am reading in the 08 Coder's Desk Reference, it seems like sutures must be done in order to bill wound repair (12001).  Anyone have any other information on this.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 26, 2008)

See if these are helpful.  I, personally, prefer seeing it "in writing"

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20040500/coding.html

http://medicaleconomics.modernmedic...ng-Cues/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/443722


----------

